# bringing my Lily back state side



## lily_amor (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if i will be able to bring her back to the states with me from korea? I've asked around and the answers are mixed...if i can my only issue would be finding a way to keep her warm..its 15 hour flight...we arent heading back anytime soon not for 2-3 years but i like to pregame


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would check with the airlines since they deal with this kind of thing all the time.


----------

